
NUMBER26 is now N26, receives a license from European Central Bank - denzil_correa
https://n26.com/number26-is-n26
======
ckastner
The title is misleading, as is the press release. The ECB does not issue
banking licenses, nor is it involved in active regulation of individual banks.

If someone had issued NUMBER26 GmbH a banking license, then as a company
situated in Germany, that someone would have been the BaFin, the German
banking supervisory authority.

Neither N26 nor BaFin list such a license yet, but I guess it's still early.

